# STOLEN: My 8ft Diamond Python



## whataripper (Aug 19, 2012)

On the night of the 17/7/2012 someone broke into my house and stole my 8ft Diamond Python. 

If you know where she is or have any information that can help me find her please phone me. 

I just want my snake back – No questions asked. 

Ph: 0410 003 584 

I called the police who found blood on her tank which was DNA tested and came back as snake blood so she was injured when she was stolen. 

The police also found finger prints on the tank which they have taken, if the person who took my snake is reading this if you return her to me now no charges will be laid.

To see more photos of my stolen Diamond Python ckeck out: STOLEN: 8ft Diamond Python | Reptiles & Amphibians | Gumtree Australia Great Lakes Area - Bulahdelah


----------



## Gibblore (Aug 19, 2012)

That sucks mate, hope you get you pet back.


----------



## Darlyn (Aug 19, 2012)

Dam, sorry mate. Hope you get her back.


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Aug 19, 2012)

Aww, sorry to hear that 
I agree with Gibblore, I hope you get her back.
She is a nice looking snake as well, sorry to hear it is her blood as well


----------



## silent36 (Aug 19, 2012)

they would have been after the snake what normal robber would take a 8ft snake


----------



## WomaBoy (Aug 19, 2012)

Sooo sorry  i really hope you get it back!!


----------



## Norm (Aug 19, 2012)

Im not saying this is what happened to you but just a general observation, how accurate are the maps you can click on when you look at an ad on gumtree? Does it tell people exactly where you live? Or is it approximate?
Very sorry to hear about your snake, low act!


----------



## Belv6 (Aug 20, 2012)

if some one came in your house and took only your snake then its a pretty easy answer, Witch people have you let in your house that know about reptiles ???


----------



## Manda1032 (Aug 20, 2012)

Norm it's just an approximate map showing where bulahdelah is


----------



## rvcasa (Aug 20, 2012)

That really sucks!
Hope you get it back and above all, she's well...

Who on Earth would hurt a snake in captivity, snake haters?

Did they take anything else?
They must have know about it...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Icarus (Aug 20, 2012)

hi, i'm the girl from gumtree who told you about this site. i hope you find her!


----------



## Norm (Aug 20, 2012)

Manda1032 said:


> Norm it's just an approximate map showing where bulahdelah is



Ok. I've never advertised on it so didn't know if you had to give your address Or not which they then publish to the world. As a lot have already said you need to be real careful as to who knows what you've got. Not just reptiles anything.


----------



## saintanger (Aug 20, 2012)

there are some sick people out there. wen my daughter was 6 weeks old i was home invaded by 3 men i did not know them. they kicked my front door in and tried taking my sulpha crested coocketoo and my red tailed black cockatoo. both birds were hand raised by me and the sulpha crested talks. they are like my kids. me and my partner refused to let them take them so they attacked him while i held my 6 week old baby screaming cause of all the yelling. lucky my neighbour herd my partner yelling at them to leave and came to help us. my neighbour ended up being stabbed twice and my partner had miner cuts. but they were able to fight them off.

there are some real scumbags out there. hope they all get what they deserve.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 20, 2012)

surveillance cameras, every one should have them. there cheap and easy to hide. You just cant trust anyone these days, I hope you catch who ever is responsible.


----------



## Norm (Aug 20, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> surveillance cameras, every one should have them. there cheap and easy to hide. You just cant trust anyone these days, I hope you catch who ever is responsible.



The trouble with hidden surveillance cameras is that they're only a benefit after you've been robbed, bashed, stabbed, shot or worse. You need a visible deterant, whether that be better security like bars etc or visible cctv so that people can see they're going to be filmed. No expert but if people see a police car they don't speed.


----------



## miss_mosher (Aug 20, 2012)

What the hell makes people think they have the right to take whatever they like!? It's sickening, and I hope karma kicks them so hard in the rear!! I'm so sorry about your loss, you must be heartbroken. It was probably someone you know, who knew you had a snake. Hope he comes back to you safe!


----------



## PythonLegs (Aug 20, 2012)

Scum. Keep your eye on gum tree and petlink..hope you have better luck than I did.


----------



## WomaBoy (Aug 20, 2012)

I wish i could help. If this happened to me i would cry every night til i got it back, my reptiles mean the world to me, if theres anything u want me too look for i will, soo sorry for your loss


----------



## Beautyreptiles (Aug 20, 2012)

I really hope you get your snake back mate, it must be a really horrible sick feeling  In most cases it is people you know who do these things and know where your snakes are.. Was anything else stolen or just the snake? If it was just the snake its someone you know who has been into your house and knows where you keep it. I personally let as minimal people as possible into my house because of that same reason. Also when you do movement advices if you sell or buy for the address section i just put 'as per derm records'. People dont need to know where you live. I really do hope you get her back, shame on whoever took her, how low can you go!? And to hurt her?! Thats just ridiculous.


----------



## jackfish (Aug 20, 2012)

Who steals a 8foot snake and injuries it in the process. Hope you get your snake back


----------



## Rob (Aug 20, 2012)

jackfish said:


> Who steals a 8foot snake and injuries it in the process.



A moron. There's a few of them about, unfortunately.


----------



## rvcasa (Aug 20, 2012)

Norm said:


> The trouble with hidden surveillance cameras is that they're only a benefit after you've been robbed, bashed, stabbed, shot or worse. You need a visible deterant, whether that be better security like bars etc or visible cctv so that people can see they're going to be filmed. No expert but if people see a police car they don't speed.



+1


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rvcasa (Aug 20, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> surveillance cameras... there cheap and easy to hide...



Btw, can you advise on it?
The last few I looked into, they were rip off!

Any tips/advice would be great as I would like to set up a few around my property. Cheers


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrewHenderson (Aug 20, 2012)

I got a set off ebay 8 cameras and a 2tb HDD for about 400 bucks. decent footage and records for about 2 months before recording over itself.


----------



## rvcasa (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks for the tip 
I forgot eBay...
Do I need a sparky, or it's something I can instal myself? Cheers 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## damian83 (Aug 21, 2012)

Yeah I'm investing in atleast a 4 camera theyre a great idea and you can get them to let you know if there is movement and you can watch it on ya phone


----------



## Mr_48Volts (Aug 21, 2012)

Very sorry to hear that


----------



## raycam01_au (Aug 21, 2012)

rvcasa said:


> Btw, can you advise on it?
> The last few I looked into, they were rip off!
> 
> Any tips/advice would be great as I would like to set up a few around my property. Cheers
> ...



i sell Swann at work, n they are awesome and a gr8 price, many applications to be used remote monitoring etc


----------



## rvcasa (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks for the tips. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

